# HPB expo news



## begreen (Mar 8, 2014)

Finishing up here in SLC. This will be brief, typing on my cellphone. Show was good. We saw some new stoves and BBQ ideas. Best meeting was with Chris from BK. The man knows his stoves  and cats. He gave a short review of his lecture on cats to Jim and I. It impressed me with how robust their cats are and how cleanly they continue to burn even after 10 yrs. Saw the Ashford 20. It's a good looker and very nicely built. Pics later when I get home.
Napoleon showed a mammoth Z8000. It holds 50lbs of wood at a time. They also showed a hybrid wood furnace I want to learn more about.








PE has a nice small surprise for the Alderleas that they'll be announcing soon. I'll add more in a bit.


----------



## rdust (Mar 8, 2014)

I can't wait to read more!  No surprise about Chris, when he posts here he seems genuinely interested in helping and educating not just selling stoves.  I'll be interested to hear more about the wood furnace.


----------



## begreen (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's a shot of the Ashford 20 & 30.




And a new Hwam ZC fireplace. Very clean lines, yet an efficient burner.


----------



## begreen (Mar 8, 2014)

And for when you have to have a wall of fire.


----------



## rdust (Mar 8, 2014)

Did you bring an Ashford 30 home with you?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 8, 2014)

begreen said:


> Napoleon showed a mammoth Z8000. *It holds 50lbs of wood at a time.* They also showed a hybrid wood furnace I want to learn more about.


That doesn't seem like much considering the size.

I am interested in the hybrid furnace.


----------



## begreen (Mar 9, 2014)

rdust said:


> Did you bring an Ashford 30 home with you?



Tempting, but it wouldn't qualify as carry-on luggage. It's a sweet stove, very nicely made.


----------



## begreen (Mar 9, 2014)

OK, I got the camera pictures downloaded. Where to start?
Hearthstone has updated the Heritage. It can now be ordered either right or left loading. Also, the ash pan assembly is now optional.




rdust said:


> I can't wait to read more!  No surprise about Chris, when he posts here he seems genuinely interested in helping and educating not just selling stoves.  I'll be interested to hear more about the wood furnace.


http://www.napoleonheatingandcooling.com/category/hybrid-furnaces/


----------



## begreen (Mar 9, 2014)

SBI booth had Enerzone, Osburns and the Tundra, it's more compact than I imagined. Looks well made. They also showed their single-wall welded pipe which had a nice belled end for a very tight, no crimp fit.




And lookie what Valcourt was showing.




Englander officially announced their 3+ cu ft Madison stove. It has a big TV screen view, giant ash bin that recircs residual smoke from embers back into the stove, and a new very solid door latch system. It will have a baby brother in the future (the Monroe?). Ember protection only hearth, yea! According to Englander, the Madison will not be replacing the 30NC.
_Edit: The Madison is 2.45 cu ft. The Monroe will be the bigger stove. _


Jim Fischer, Hearth.com's new owner at the Buck exhibit.


Country stoves were well represented. I'm really liking their new Grandview line. The fit and finish was exceptional. They are exceptionally efficient, The GV230 checks in at 94% combustion efficiency and 84% heating efficiency. They achieve this in part with a castiron heat exchanger built into the top of the stove. The Grandview Montlake has this same feature.


----------



## begreen (Mar 9, 2014)

There were lots of pizza ovens, some were big and fixed, and some on wheels for the patio. A couple that caught my eye were an Australian premade model that comes in at under $3000, ready to go. It was very nicely made and superbly insulated. In spite of being 850 inside and started up at 8am, it was barely warm to the touch on it's outside, 5 hrs. later.



A new entry also caught my eye. It is a pizza oven that goes on your Weber or gas grille. It gets up to 750F inside and cooks up a pizza in less than 3 minutes. The unit sells for about $99 for the smaller one at Bed Bath and Beyond. I think I am going to pick up the larger one. The pizza it made was perfect (and tasty).


----------



## mol1jb (Mar 9, 2014)

Very cool news. Thanks for the posts


----------



## begreen (Mar 9, 2014)

Big Green Egg owners may drool over this competitor by Caliber. The Caliber thermashell pro is all stainless insulated with a built-in rotisserie. 

http://www.caliberappliances.com/ 

And here is the ultimate all in one cooker, 3 stories tall. The  charcoal goes in the bottom, next level is a pizza oven, next up is the BBQ oven/smoker. The crank wheel is for setting the firebox height. High for pizza low for smoker. 

http://www.hephaestusbbq.com/

BTW, Utah makes some great microbrews! Here are a couple I tried.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 9, 2014)

We have been using the SBI welded 22 gauge pipe for a year or so now. I'm really happy with it! It has a nice fit and finish. I'm using it on my Oslo too.


----------



## branchburner (Mar 9, 2014)

begreen said:


> Here's a shot of the Ashford 20 & 30.



Wow. Incredibly NOT ugly. This marks the end of an era for BK.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 9, 2014)

Any more info on the Englander stove? Does it have a leg option? Pricing? Availability?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 9, 2014)

Also, what are the side vented panels for on the Englander and does it have a rear heat shield and blower?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 9, 2014)

BrowningBAR said:


> Also, what are the side vented panels for on the Englander and does it have a rear heat shield and blower?



Convection heat shields on the sides. If it is the same one they had in DC it has the smart start up air control also. Returns the primary air input to your pre-set setting after start-up. Blower and huge side loading ash pan.


----------



## wenger7446 (Mar 9, 2014)

begreen said:


> SBI booth had Enerzone, Osburns and the Tundra, it's more compact than I imagined. Looks well made. They also showed their single-wall welded pipe which had a nice belled end for a very tight, no crimp fit.
> View attachment 129305
> View attachment 129306
> View attachment 129307
> ...




So Craig doesn't own Hearth.com any more?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Convection heat shields on the sides. If it is the same one they had in DC it has the smart start up air control also. Returns the primary air input to your pre-set setting after start-up. Blower and huge side loading ash pan.


Interesting. Same burn tube style of re-burn? Anything different on the inside? The Encore will be placed this summer and I am thinking of buying another 30. But, if this stove offers something different, I am interested.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 9, 2014)

BrowningBAR said:


> Any more info on the Englander stove? Does it have a leg option? Pricing? Availability?


 

it currently does not have a leg option. as for pricing and availability I will know more soon


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 9, 2014)

Brick floor to baffle. Something I didn't like was the the air disperser bottom front is brick. Not steel like the 30. I see splits busting that stuff. A lot. And I don't even like the door mounts/adjusters on the side of it.



But the one I saw was 2.45 cubic feet not 3+ and it had just gotten the its EPA cert. 18" split max. Translated that is 16" splits.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Convection heat shields on the sides. If it is the same one they had in DC it has the smart start up air control also. Returns the primary air input to your pre-set setting after start-up. Blower and huge side loading ash pan.


 
its the same one we had in DC. the side shields are punched to allow blower air to be pushed out through the side shields, the rear has a built in heat shield but is not open at the top with a defector like the 30 has, the blower air is all "wrap around" air blowing out of the side shields which will be standard with the unit


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Brick floor to baffle. Something I didn't like was the the air disperser bottom front is brick. Not steel like the 30. I see splits busting that stuff. A lot. And I don't even like the door mounts/adjusters on the side of it.
> 
> 
> 
> But the one I saw was 2.45 cubic feet not 3+ and it had just gotten the its EPA cert. 18" split max. Translated that is 16" splits.


 

unless im mistaken the pictured unit si the 2.45 CF, the 3+ im thinking will have a rolled top like the 30 has. been a while since ive had time to get down to the "skunk works" though , we may have done a 3+ flat top and nobody bothered to tell me    wouldn't be the first time lol


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 9, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> the blower air is all "wrap around" air blowing out of the side shields



Excellent move.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 9, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> unless im mistaken the pictured unit si the 2.45 CF, the 3+ im thinking will have a rolled top like the 30 has. been a while since ive had time to get down to the "skunk works" though , we may have done a 3+ flat top and nobody bothered to tell me    wouldn't be the first time lol


What is the estimated release date for the 3+ cu ft stove?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Excellent move.


Why so? I figured the air blowing across the top would be more effective since the top of the stove is always a lot hotter than the sides.


----------



## EMB5530 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok BG you got me all excited what about the new news for the Alderleas?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 9, 2014)

BrowningBAR said:


> Why so? I figured the air blowing across the top would be more effective since the top of the stove is always a lot hotter than the sides.



Couple reasons to me. Better combustion because the stove top isn't being artificially cooled and also if they moved the secondary air riser the blower won't be cooling the secondary air on its way into the firebox.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 9, 2014)

im expecting it will be before the next "selling" season, not sure as of yet. the sales guys will be back in the office soon i'll be able to get more info out of them and when I know you guys will very soon after (one of the "fringe bennies' of being a hearth.com member is you can sometimes get the scoop before it hits the general public)


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 9, 2014)

bad news BB is she aint gonna fit in your fireplace (and you wouldn't be able to get the ash drawer out) im thinking this unit is a bit taller than the 30 mostly due to the taller pedestal to house that ash drawer and the firebox is taller as well.

im thinking about dropping one in myself this fall but it means I have to put a pellet vent in my study as the wife wont let me go back to strictly wood (she's a devout pellethead now , my fault I brought one home and let her see it work)


----------



## webbie (Mar 9, 2014)

wenger7446 said:


> So Craig doesn't own Hearth.com any more?



Who's Craig? 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/hearth-com-now-hearth-com-llc.121027/


----------



## begreen (Mar 9, 2014)

BrowningBAR said:


> Interesting. Same burn tube style of re-burn? Anything different on the inside? The Encore will be placed this summer and I am thinking of buying another 30. But, if this stove offers something different, I am interested.


I think the blower and side panels are optional, no leg option. Release will be soon. I think they were shooting for May, but don't hold me to it. Mike is that correct?


----------



## begreen (Mar 9, 2014)

EMB5530 said:


> Ok BG you got me all excited what about the new news for the Alderleas?



It's nothing major and not official, more cosmetic. They asked us not to talk about it until it is for real on the market. I did see a white enameled Neo 2.5 that looked quite sharp. But the porcelain build up made the air control grate annoyingly as it rubbed up against the finish under the ash lip.  The painted version didn't have this problem.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 9, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> bad news BB is she aint gonna fit in your fireplace (and you wouldn't be able to get the ash drawer out) im thinking this unit is a bit taller than the 30 mostly due to the taller pedestal to house that ash drawer and the firebox is taller as well.
> 
> im thinking about dropping one in myself this fall but it means I have to put a pellet vent in my study as the wife wont let me go back to strictly wood (she's a devout pellethead now , my fault I brought one home and let her see it work)



I am thinking about just cutting the base off of the 25-PDVC and putting it in the fireplace.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 9, 2014)

begreen said:


> I think the blower and side panels are optional, no leg option. Release will be soon. I think they were shooting for May, but don't hold me to it. Mike is that correct?


 

to be honest BG , if that's what our guys said then that's the target. usually may is the "traditional" month for new product release from us , its enough time to get settled in after the trade show seasons and line reviews so we have a feel for products which are well liked by the vendors (and should sell well).

as for the side panels , I had assumed they were going to be standard with the blower , but I might need to confirm that. isn't my call to make. I'll know a lot more within a week or so when the gang gets back in town where I can "interrogate" them fully


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I am thinking about just cutting the base off of the 25-PDVC and putting it in the fireplace.


 

okies, just send me a video of you trying to load it


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 9, 2014)

begreen said:


> I think the blower and side panels are optional, no leg option. Release will be soon. I think they were shooting for May, but don't hold me to it. Mike is that correct?



All standard but no legs according to the handout in DC. 17 1/2 X 13 door glass. Bigger than the 13 X 10 in the door of the 30. But I could not see one thing about that stove that I liked.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 9, 2014)

webbie said:


> Who's Craig?
> /


 

isn't he that "drone guy"?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 9, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> okies, just send me a video of you trying to load it



The reason for cutting the welds and removing the base. It would work. Measured sixteen ways from Sunday.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> The reason for cutting the welds and removing the base. It would work. Measured sixteen ways from Sunday.


 

well, if you have enough room to open the hopper and get the fuel in there it would work. would void the listing obviously but functionally its do-able. might be awkward to load though


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 9, 2014)

It is that or hold an early estate sale. Two ESW wood stoves. One ESW pellet stove. Two Jotul wood stoves and a Jotul gas stove still in the crate. An EP insert would be great but not without clearing out some of this inventory.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> It is that or hold an early estate sale. Two ESW wood stoves. One ESW pellet stove. Two Jotul wood stoves and a Jotul gas stove still in the crate. An EP insert would be great but not without clearing out some of this inventory.


 

BB are you a stove 1%er? lmao! you have more stoves in stock than our local tractor supply does. hell , buy a few more and start a dealership


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 10, 2014)

begreen said:


> OK, I got the camera pictures downloaded. Where to start?
> Hearthstone has updated the Heritage. It can now be ordered either right or left loading. Also, the ash pan assembly is now optional.



Whether it is true or not, I'd like to think some of these changes are due to our whining. They used the drop down style side door from the biggest hearthstone.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Mar 10, 2014)

In the picture , looks like the firebrick in the Englander goes higher up the side walls , this should make the stove more efficient.


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 10, 2014)

begreen said:


> A new entry also caught my eye. It is a pizza oven that goes on your Weber or gas grille. It gets up to 750F inside and cooks up a pizza in less than 3 minutes. The unit sells for about $99 for the smaller one at Bed Bath and Beyond. I think I am going to pick up the larger one. The pizza it made was perfect (and tasty).



I can't find anything on this except on the BakerStone site. And they only show one size, for $170. 

I'm interested. I've thought about building something for the grill. I make a decent pie in the oven, but pizza year 'round would be nice. Don't make much in the summer. Pizza season? 

A wood fired brick oven isn't in the cards right now, but it's on the list.


----------



## mellow (Mar 10, 2014)

jeff_t said:


> I can't find anything on this except on the BakerStone site. And they only show one size, for $170.



It is on Amazon for $129 free shipping
http://www.amazon.com/Bakerstone-International-Bx-Pizza-Oven/dp/B00GJIEBDO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394461185&sr=8-1&keywords=bakerstone pizza oven


----------



## NVHunter (Mar 10, 2014)

Did Travis Industries have anything out on a smaller cape cod version?  I've heard it's coming but it never appears...


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 10, 2014)

NVHunter said:


> Did Travis Industries have anything out on a smaller cape cod version?  I've heard it's coming but it never appears...


They must be having some issues with it. It has been at the show for 3 years I think, I saw it last year. Maybe warping parts or failed casting? Just a guess.


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 10, 2014)

mellow said:


> It is on Amazon for $129 free shipping
> http://www.amazon.com/Bakerstone-International-Bx-Pizza-Oven/dp/B00GJIEBDO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394461185&sr=8-1&keywords=bakerstone pizza oven



Thanks. A simple search on something like this usually comes up with amazon right away, but not for me. $129 sounds a lot better.


----------



## begreen (Mar 10, 2014)

Huntindog1 said:


> In the picture , looks like the firebrick in the Englander goes higher up the side walls , this should make the stove more efficient.


Good eye. Yes, there is an extra, horizontal row of firebrick. It's a tall firebox.


----------



## begreen (Mar 10, 2014)

jeff_t said:


> I can't find anything on this except on the BakerStone site. And they only show one size, for $170.
> 
> I'm interested. I've thought about building something for the grill. I make a decent pie in the oven, but pizza year 'round would be nice. Don't make much in the summer. Pizza season?
> 
> A wood fired brick oven isn't in the cards right now, but it's on the list.



I think this is a Kickstarter project just coming to market. Contact them for arrival dates and the larger model info. You might also be interested in this freestander, with a rotating plate.  http://www.blackstoneproducts.com/index.html


----------



## begreen (Mar 10, 2014)

NVHunter said:


> Did Travis Industries have anything out on a smaller cape cod version?  I've heard it's coming but it never appears...


It'll be a while still. They mentioned the Rockford but all they had at the show was a 3D printed model (no pics allowed).


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 10, 2014)

begreen said:


> It'll be a while still. They mentioned the Rockford but all they had at the show was a 3D printed model (no pics allowed).


Actually I think it was a midsized hybrid steel stove that I saw, not a smaller cape cod. I can't remember for sure,
There's so much to see, it's hard to keep it all straight.


----------



## EMB5530 (Mar 16, 2014)

Well I know this thread is about done but I was still curious about the changes for the Alderlea line.  BG do you know when to expect some sort of announcement through PE on there website.(if they gave you any sort of heads up on that) Or is it something that is going to the PE dealers and it will trickle out from there. I just don't know whether to wait for it or get the stove ordered now?(as none of the PE dealers around me have a T6 in stock anyway)
Thanks fer gettin me all twitterpaited.


----------



## begreen (Mar 16, 2014)

Typically announcements come around May. The change has nothing to do with the combustion part of the stove. It is cosmetic.


----------



## EMB5530 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you for the update BG.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 18, 2014)

Huntindog1 said:


> looks like the firebrick in the Englander goes higher up the side walls





begreen said:


> Good eye. Yes, there is an extra, horizontal row of firebrick. It's a tall firebox.


I can't see the blower being able to pull much heat off the sides if there's brick all the way up, but maybe above the baffle gets hot enough to transmit quite a bit of heat down the sides?


stoveguy2esw said:


> isn't he that "drone guy"?


Yeah. I heard his services are now retained by the enforcement wing of the EPA. Keep a shotgun by the door whenever your stove is lit.  And use top-down starts.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 18, 2014)

yeah, though i hesetated referring to him as that "drone" guy ive had conversations with him and i tend to "drone" more than he does


----------



## RopeS (Apr 15, 2014)

Shameless bump for any new info on the new Englander stoves.  So (im)patiently waiting.


----------



## begreen (Apr 15, 2014)

Nothing on their website yet. May is when we often get new stove announcements. Patience grasshopper.


----------



## Kosmik (Apr 15, 2014)

begreen said:


> A new entry also caught my eye. It is a pizza oven that goes on your Weber or gas grille. It gets up to 750F inside and cooks up a pizza in less than 3 minutes. The unit sells for about $99 for the smaller one at Bed Bath and Beyond. I think I am going to pick up the larger one. The pizza it made was perfect (and tasty).


Word.  Just gave me a great idea.  Pizza stone on the Weber bowl.


----------



## begreen (Apr 15, 2014)

I tried that but the results weren't great because the dome doesn't do a good job of retaining heat. So when you lift it up to slide the pizza on the stove a lot of heat is lost. This caused the bottom of the pizza to cook faster than the top. The end result was unsatisfactory.  The little unit I saw at the show has a stone above and under the pizza that helps even out the heat.


----------



## webbie (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been cooking this up in my garage/workship. It won't cook pizza, but it could deliver them in bulk. Quieter than that bus that BB hung out in too.....and his could not drive up to Pizza Hut.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 15, 2014)

webbie said:


> and his could not drive up to Pizza Hut.




Mine could _lift_ Pizza Hut.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 15, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> View attachment 131765
> 
> 
> 
> Mine could _lift_ Pizza Hut.


 

http://www.army.mil/article/44095/__039_Freight_Train__039__bridges_two_generations_of_warfighters/

just had to do it, off topic (slightly) but I ran across this the other day


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep. And I was down there to hand off the call sign to'em.


----------



## Kosmik (Apr 18, 2014)

begreen said:


> I tried that but the results weren't great because the dome doesn't do a good job of retaining heat. So when you lift it up to slide the pizza on the stove a lot of heat is lost. This caused the bottom of the pizza to cook faster than the top. The end result was unsatisfactory.  The little unit I saw at the show has a stone above and under the pizza that helps even out the heat.



I'll have to play with preheat/ no preheat. 
I have chimney starter, so just drop the coals in my sidebaskets, thrown on the pizza...Some sort of insulation (hi-temp blanket/cast piece) for the dome...I'm going to have to give it a shot.
Went to the website to see the open shot.  http://www.hephaestusbbq.com/patio-pro/
Got it now. 
If I get something on the Weber to work, I'll post.  Just got a camera on my phone.

The Valcourt has one of the prettiest cut-away illustrations I've ever seen for a masonry heater.  I never seen a cutaway on a Contra-Flow that doesn't split into two flues, though.  Maybe because of it's small size?  I don't know too much about designing them, though.

On Chinooks; I apparently live right under the flight path of the nearby base   A couple times I've seen a convoy of those (8-10) fly right over me on their way down to the plains.  Talk about a rumble.


----------



## begreen (Apr 18, 2014)

Kosmik, there are lots of folks doing Weber mods to get a better pizza. I wouldn't be surprised if they had their own forums. There are even some commercial options like the KettlePizza that may inspire you. I think you'll like this article. 
http://slice.seriouseats.com/archiv...ew-and-improved-kettlepizza-grill-insert.html


----------

